# Fulling και το χρήμα που δεν έχει μυρωδιά



## nickel (Nov 12, 2010)

Κάπου θα έχετε ακούσει για την προέλευση της έκφρασης «Τα χρήματα δεν μυρίζουν», «Το χρήμα δεν έχει μυρωδιά» και παραλλαγές, αλλά τώρα θα σας πάω πιο πίσω: στον Νέρωνα. Ο αυτοκράτορας ήταν ο πρώτος που επέβαλε φόρο στα ούρα, τον αποκαλούμενο _vectigal urinae_. Τα ούρα ήταν αντικείμενο συναλλαγής και, όταν τα χρήματα αλλάζουν χέρια, είναι αναπόφευκτο να δεις και το χέρι του κράτους να απλώνεται για να γραπώσει το μερτικό του.

Ο φόρος καταργήθηκε κάποια στιγμή (δεν ξέρω γιατί, καλή ιδέα φαινόταν), αλλά τον επανέφερε ο Βεσπασιανός. Και εδώ επιτρέψτε μου να αντιγράψω από ένα παλιότερο γραφτό μου:

Ο Βεσπασιανός, αυτοκράτορας τής Ρώμης από το 69 ως το 79 μ.Χ., εκτός από μέγας καινοτόμος, ήταν και μέγας φορομπήχτης. Πρέπει να το είχε κληρονομήσει από τον πατέρα του, που ήταν ένας απλός φοροεισπράκτορας. Αν και γιος πληβείου, ο Βεσπασιανός έγινε ο ιδρυτής της δυναστείας των Φλαβίων.

Για να εξυγιάνει τα δημόσια οικονομικά και να εφαρμόσει το μεγαλεπήβολο πρόγραμμά του ανέγερσης δημόσιων κτιρίων (αυτός ξεκίνησε το Φλαβιανό Αμφιθέατρο, το κατοπινό Κολοσσαίο), επέβαλε φόρους σε ό,τι μπορούσε να φορολογηθεί. Μεταξύ άλλων φορολόγησε και τα δημόσια ουρητήρια, τα οποία έκτοτε έφεραν το όνομά του: βεσπασιανή, vespasienne στα γαλλικά.

Ο ιστορικός Σουητώνιος αναφέρει ότι, όταν ο γιος τού Βεσπασιανού Τίτος διαμαρτυρήθηκε στον πατέρα του γι’ αυτό το φόρο, ο Βεσπασιανός τού έχωσε κάτω από τη μύτη ένα νόμισμα από τις «εισπράξεις» τής ημέρας. Όταν ο Τίτος παραδέχτηκε ότι δεν μυρίζει, ο αυτοκράτορας είπε: «Κι όμως είναι από τα κάτουρα».

Σ’ αυτή την ιστορία οφείλουμε την έκφραση *«Τα λεφτά δεν μυρίζουν» (Pecunia non olet, Money doesn’t smell)*. Τους _Βίους των Καισάρων_ που έγραψε ο Σουητώνιος, μαζί με μετάφραση στα αγγλικά, τούς βρίσκετε εδώ:
http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer/L/Roman/Texts/Suetonius/12Caesars/Vespasian*.html
Reprehendenti filio Tito, quod etiam urinae vectigal commentus esset, pecuniam ex prima pensione admovit ad nares, sciscitans num odore offenderetur; et illo negante: "Atqui," inquit, "e lotio est." 
http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer/E/Roman/Texts/Suetonius/12Caesars/Vespasian*.html
When Titus found fault with him for contriving a tax upon public conveniences, he held a piece of money from the first payment to his son's nose, asking whether its odour was offensive to him. When Titus said "No," he replied, "Yet it comes from urine." 

Τα ούρα είχαν εμπορική αξία κυρίως λόγω της αμμωνίας (η οποία, θυμίζω, πήρε το όνομά της από θεό). Τη χρησιμοποιούσαν κατεξοχήν στη βυρσοδεψία και σαν λευκαντικό των ρούχων (αλλά ρίξτε μια ματιά και στο λήμμα lant της Wikipedia).

_*Fullo*_ (στον πληθυντικό _*fullones*_) ήταν στα λατινικά ο *γναφέας*, αυτός που κατεργαζόταν τα υφάσματα για να τα καθαρίσει από τις λιπαρές ουσίες του μαλλιού (λανολίνη) και να τα λευκάνει. _Fullonica_ ήταν το γναφείο. 

Διαβάζω στους _Δειπνοσοφιστές_ του Αθήναιου:
τὸ δὲ ἀφ’ ἡμῶν διηθούμενον οὖρόν ἐστιν δριμύ. τὰ γοῦν ἱμάτια τούτῳ χρώμενοι ῥύμματι πλύνουσιν οἱ γναφεῖς. (11:67:13).

Αλλά και ο Μάρκος γράφει στο Ευαγγέλιό του (9:3) περιγράφοντας τη μεταμόρφωση του Σωτήρα: «καὶ τὰ ἱμάτια αὐτοῦ ἐγένετο στίλβοντα λευκὰ λίαν οἷα γναφεὺς ἐπὶ τῆς γῆς οὐ δύναται οὕτως λευκᾶναι».

Ο _*γναφέας*_ (ή και _κναφεύς_ στα αρχαία) έχει χαθεί από τα σημερινά λεξικά μας, ενώ, αν κρίνω από το λεξικό του Κριαρά, στα μεσαιωνικά χρόνια είχε διατηρήσει μόνο τη σχέση με τη κατεργασία δερμάτων, του βυρσοδέψη. 

_*Fuller*_ στα αγγλικά ο γναφέας και _*fulling*_ η τέχνη του, η γναφευτική. Κάποια στιγμή στα χρόνια του μεσαίωνα ανακάλυψαν ότι η λεύκανση μπορεί να γίνει και με τη λευκαντική άργιλο (bleaching clay), που ονομάστηκε _*fuller’s earth*_ (την είδαμε εδώ). Αυτό τον «πηλό του γναφέα», που οι δικοί μας τον έλεγαν «σμηκτρίς γη», δεν τον χρησιμοποιούμε πια για λεύκανση υφασμάτων, αλλά, πού να το ήξεραν οι fullones, κυκλοφορεί ακόμα με το ίδιο όνομα και κάνει άλλες δουλειές (σχετικά: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuller's_earth και http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...resnum=17&ved=0CFYQ6AEwEA#v=onepage&q&f=false).

Τι συγκράτησα; Τη φορομπηχτική πολιτική του Βεσπασιανού. Που έβγαζε κι από τα ούρα ξίγκι αλλά άφησε πίσω του πλεόνασμα στα ταμεία και ένα Κολοσσαίο τουλάχιστον! Να παρακαλείτε να μη διαβάσει το νήμα ο Παπακωνσταντίνου, μη χρειαστεί ακόμα και να κατουράμε στα κλεφτά στο τέλος.






*Η τελευταία βεσπασιανή, Boulevard Arago, 14ème, Παρίσι*​
Further reading:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pecunia_non_olet
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vespasian
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fullo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulling


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 12, 2010)

Εξαιρετικός!!!

Εκτός από την ευφυέστατη ρήση του Βεσπασιανού, εγώ κρατάω και το, πολύ σημαντικό για την καθημερινή ζωή των αρχαίων Ρωμαίων, στοιχείο της χρήσης της αμμωνίας για τον καθαρισμό των ρούχων (ιδίως για τις τόγες και δη των επιφανών πολιτών, μια και αυτές έπρεπε να έχουν το λευκότερο λευκό). Με απλά λόγια, αν δεν υπήρχαν δημόσια ουρητήρια, ο "υπό πίεση" Ρωμαίος έπρεπε να αναζητήσει το κοντινότερο καθαριστήριο, εκεί που η παραγωγή του θα ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτη! ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2010)

Ευχ! Ξέχασα να επικαιροποιήσω το κείμενο με πιο πρόσφατες χρήσεις της αμμωνίας. Φιλαράκια και τσούχτρα:


----------

